# US DVD (Spiel) nicht lesbar



## exitboy (31. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mir heute mein C&C 3 US Version als Import aus den USA kommen lassen.

Jetzt die Enttäuschung, die DVDs lassen sich auf meinem DVD Laufwerk nicht lesen.
GIbt es da auch so eine Art Länderunterschied?

Andere Games wie Oblivion usw, die ich auch als Importspiele habe, laufen auch.
Hat jemand ne Idee?

Wo bekomme ich diese Laufwerke, die ich jetzt wogmöglich brauche, worauf muss ich achten.

Ländercode des DVD Laufwerks habe ich auch auf USA umgestellt, funktioniert trotzdem nich


----------

